# Penn 555 static magged for sale



## Jeremi (Jun 13, 2015)

Penn 555GS with 3 small make makes this thing nearly blow up proof! Good used condition. Was bought used and I maintained it while I owned it. 300yrds 50lb Powerpro under 200yrds 30lb Big Game. Castable/ yakable shark reel. Asking $80 shipped


----------



## Jeremi (Jun 13, 2015)

Reel is going to auction


----------

